# Quote and Edit Game!



## EpicJungle (Jun 30, 2010)

So, you quote the post above you, and edit what he/she said...
Yay.
Make it as funny as you can.
Yay.





Seriously, I made the game cause I had nothing bettah ta do.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Seriously, I made the game cause they had a gun pointed at my pineapple




I like to play pokemon.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I like to shit with pokemanz.



You're absolutely weird


----------



## iFish (Jul 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> You're absolutely weird you people



Hi, I am Orc


----------



## The Pi (Jul 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Hi, I am a dOrk



I love miley cyrus


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I love miley cyrus because she has a big ass.


I like nuggets!


----------



## Goli (Jul 1, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I like nuts, they're so BIG and tasty!


Hatsune Miku is the voice of the pedos.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Hatsune Miku is one of the pedos.


Some like it furry


----------



## The Pi (Jul 1, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Some like it up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down up and down




I once wanked for 3 hours straight.


----------



## haflore (Jul 1, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I once calculated pi for 3 hours straight.



I like Bears.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 1, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> I like Bears chasing my mother down the street while she holds a carrot in her left hand.



The meaning of life is 42


----------



## metamaster (Jul 1, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> My life has 42 meanings



I eat hot dogs for breakfast


----------



## iFish (Jul 1, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> I eat dogs for breakfast



I'm a mac. and windows 7 was my idea


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I wear a rain mac. and at windows my idea is to expose myself



Oh dear my arse is asleep 'cos I heard it snoring


----------



## iFish (Jul 1, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shh... Don't tell skittles i'm hiding


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pee pee my pants!


----------



## iFish (Jul 1, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I pee pee my pants!



Thats not ever funny...... or remotely what i said.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Thats funny...... and exactly what i said.


BUT... BUT...* I AM FURRY!!!*


----------



## Goli (Jul 1, 2010)

BUT... BUT... I AM FUGLY!!!
...
not really.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 1, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> BUT... BUT... CRAZZY1 IS AWESOME!
> ...
> yeah really.



LOL I FORGOT TO PUT SOMETHING TO EDIT


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 1, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> LOL I WANTED TO FORGET TO PUT SOMETHING TO EDIT



I like Fuzzy kittens


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 1, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> I LOOOOOOOVE Fuzzy kittens
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm bored and there's nothing on tv.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> I'm boring when compared to TV.



Pi is exactly 3!


----------



## prowler (Jul 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The Pi is exactly 3 years old!


Yup.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 1, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Nope.



I wake up in the morning feeling like P Diddy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 1, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Blank!



So today i'm going to the beach!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 1, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> So today i'm going to wax myself!!


Help me help you


----------



## metamaster (Jul 1, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Help me hate you



The answer to why is why not


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 1, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> The answer to why is why is Crazzy1 so hot



I really don't know what to say...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I really know what to say...but won't



Been watching Wimbledon - Really hate those girl grunting


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 1, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Been watching porn - Really love those girls grunting




I've been to the beach today


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I've been to the local strip club today


Yeah, and my name is Rydian.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 2, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Yeah, My man is riding Me



I really need my hair cut


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 2, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I really need to grow some hair.



gonna play some ds in a minute.


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> gonna play some Green Day in a minute.


Kinda bored right now.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 2, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Kinda boring



i'm hungry.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 2, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> I hunger for sex.



'Mary had a little lamb that laid in the grass'


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 2, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> 'Mary got laid by a little lamb in the grass.




Taco Bell sounds good right now.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> Wanking sounds good right now.



Im just playing my PS3 right now..


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Im just playing with myself right now..




work sucks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> One of my duties at work is to "suck".



This space left intentionally filled.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> This space between my ears is left intentionally empty.




watching america's funniest home videos.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> watching america's funniest home videos is an interrogation technique used in Guantanamo Bay.



He was a purple people eater.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> He was a purple people eater, and I was the first victim.




Sleep is good!


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> Sleep is for people who have nothing better to do with their time!


There's no such thing as too much hentai.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> There's no such thing as hentai.




castlevania is sweet!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> coprophilia is sweet!!



Who at all the pies?


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 4, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Who at the ?



"PLZ HEP I CAN'T PLAY M&L BIS HOW DO I PUT SUPERCARD FIRMWARE ON MY R4"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> "PLZ HEP I CAN'T PLAY M&L BIS HOW DO I PUT SUPERCARD FIRMWARE ON MY R4"


PLZ HEP I WAS STUPID ENOUGH TO TRY & PLAY GAMES ON MY R4


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> PLZ HEP I WAS STUPID ENOUGH TO TRY & PLAY GAMES ON MY BANANA


I forget to put something to edit


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I couldn't be bothered to put anything to edit


Dam it - I got totally mixed up doing my post earlier


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Dam it - I got totally mixed up doing your mom earlier.



I'm all out of Jolly Ranchers


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I'm all out of special wart ointment....damn it.....



pop tarts for breakfast.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> I popped some tart this breakfast.


Never before have I seen such perversion


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Never before have I seen a pair of breasts, not even on the internet........



orange soda!!!!!

Kel: I do, I do, I DO!!!!!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> orange soda!!!!!
> Kel: Yes, yes, ohhhhhhhhh yes.



I like hobnobs.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I like picking my nose and eating it with whipped cream.



facebook is boring me right now.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> fuckbook is boring me right now.



GBAtemp has only 6 1/2 females


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> I have seen only 6 1/2 breasts in my entire lifetime



I'm going back to sleep


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I'm going back to my sheep


I remember the Ad campaign when Macdonalds Big mac first came out - had to say 'Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun ' within 2-3 seconds for a free burger


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I love mcdonald's too much. it's all i eat.


I need something to eat for lunch.


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna eat someone out during lunch!



I'm your father.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'm your baby daddy!!



burger king.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've buggered Kings


e=MC2


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Einstein = Male chef who likes square.



"No. I am your father. Search your feelings, you know it'll be true." - Darth Vader


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> "No. I'm a mother-f**ker. Search your birth certificate, then you'll know it'strue."


Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH BBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!



the movie is almost over.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> Move over -That's almost it


Could'nt quite get the words out


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Could'nt quite get the girl to go out with me



I like to shake my butt.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I like to shake my butt to justin bieber.




jack black is a terrible actor.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> jack black is a great actor.



johncenafan427 is stupid.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 is stupid, and Crazzy1 is awesome



Fuzzy kittens


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 "Fuzzy kittens"
> The Pi "AHHHHHHHHHHH, shut the fuck up!!!!!!!



Peter pan


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Peter panick



don't you love Fuzzy kittens?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> don't you love Fuzzy kittens? yes (i have one) but stop posting it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU!!!!!!!! i am retarded.



ice cream for lunch.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> i scream for muff munching.



I sharted.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I sharted after listening to justin bieber. boy he sucks.




texting people right now.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> texting threatening messages to people right now.




I is bored


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I is bored, so i am gonna go sleep on the couch after getting drunk.




nothing at all


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> I know nothing at all



Once upon a time


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Once upon a time, i had friends.




charging my ds right now.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> destroying my ds right now.



im watching a movie right now. it's really weird


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> im watching a porno right now. it's really good!!!!!!



fantastic four is on FX right now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Furry F**ker is Randy now


It's a bit windy here now


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've got Wind now


^ cocked that up didn't ya jetkun !!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 5, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> ^ cocked that up didn't ya Fuzzy kittens !!



I went to The Kegs yesterday. They had good steaks.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I went to The strip club for lunch yesterday. They had good steaks.



nothing to do today.


----------



## naruses (Jul 5, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the Wii.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> I like the Wiener



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmurf


I went to Wendy's today. They have tasty bacon.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 5, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


This thread is nice.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Your head is nice.


Why, people, why? Why must you do these things?


----------



## Thoob (Jul 5, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I went to Wendy's today. She is tasty.


This thread is nice.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I'm made of rice.


What the heck?


----------



## Thoob (Jul 5, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Why, people, why? Why must you do your mum?


Damnit stop posting at the same time as me.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Damnit stop dancing on the same pole as me.


LOLPOLEDANCERS


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 5, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> LOLSTRIPPERS



just ate subway!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> just ate your mother


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 5, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

>



JUSTIN BIEBER IS A BEAVER WHO EATS is the cake a lie


----------



## naruses (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> JUSTIN BIEBER IS A BOY???



I just ate Noodles for Dinner.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> I just ate 6 kilos of shit for Dinner.




I love you, you love me, that is called bestiality.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I love you, you love me, that is called hate.



bye bye


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> bi-sexual pi


Oh how I wish I was back home in bed - really hate early shift


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Oh how I wish I was back on the toilet - really hate early shits



south park is over.


----------



## Frogman (Jul 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> south park destroyed disneyland my life is over.



IT WAS ZEE MEXICANS!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> IT WAS ZEE TEMPERS!!! exclaimed johnny, as he leapt out of ZEE choppa!!!




DS FTW!!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> WTF DS??



Yeah baby Spain won!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Yuck! one ugly Spanish baby


England players are overpaid and under skilled


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> England players are overpaid and should be killed


eBay is an online auction site.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> eBay is an online porno site.



I like big butts.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> But I AM big


What's better ?? - Overweight & Healthy or 'Ideal weight' and Stressed ??


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> What's better ?? - Overweight but Skinny or 'Ideal weight' but Fat ??



I saw what you did there


----------



## naruses (Jul 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I saw what you did there!!!!!!......... It is okay


Im writing on a keyboard.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Im writing on the bare skin of a virgin


I am very horny.


----------



## naruses (Jul 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I am very fugly.


I like Apples


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> I like windows


You son of a bitch!!!!!!!!


----------



## naruses (Jul 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> You son of a beach!!!!!!!!


My friend has a PS3


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> My friend has the RED RINGS OF DEATH!!!!!!!!!!



Supercard is the shiz, my man!


----------



## naruses (Jul 8, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> SuperMan is the shiz, my man!


Im watching TV


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Im watching infomercials on TV



scrubs is almost on.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 8, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> my condom is almost on.



Hello world!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Hello Pi! your looking very sexy today.


Thank you.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Spanked you.


Thou art a pedobear.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A pedobear raped me.



HAHAAHAHAH YOU FAIL


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> HAHAAHAHAH I FELL TO MY DEATH


Then how are you typing?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Weeing Phony Hurt Toy?


That was actually an anagram


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I am actually a pervert


No way. Who would of guessed?


----------



## Thoob (Jul 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Who would of guessed that I eat children for breakfast?


Tits or GTFO.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 8, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Dicks or GTFO.



You're a girl?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> You're a freak?


I heart smileys.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I heart Crazzy1.



AWWW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YOU LOVE ME


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> BAWWW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OE NOEZ. IT BE GONE.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> OE YAEZ. IT BE HERE.



OMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 9, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I NOMNOMNOMNOMNOM on male genitalia



Hi, I'm spanish


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 9, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm retarded



You're retarded? I never knew that.


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 9, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa hohoho settle it down


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 9, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> Whoa hohoho! Looking sexy, Crazzy1!



Awwwwww

Thanks iYoshi


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 9, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Arrggghhh - Spank iYoshi


Feeling Kinky are we ???


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Feeling like a complete berk are we ???


----------



## The Pi (Jul 9, 2010)

I have crabs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> This is a song about peanuts, not a song about penis because I'm not gay oh no I'm not gay


Blow Me


----------



## The Pi (Jul 9, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> suck Me



I have a mangina.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 10, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I don't have a mangina.




:facepalm:


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I love banging my head on the table because I'm emo. Neo-emo.



God Is an Astronaut.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> God Is Great.


I'm lactose-intolerant


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 10, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> CRAZZY1 IS THE BEST



I feel like flying right now.


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I hate astronauts, so I hate gods.



NASA is an organisation of gods.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> NASA is a group from hell



Aw cool! The A-Team is on!


----------



## Thoob (Jul 10, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Aw shit! The Gay-Team is on!


All your base are belong to us.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 10, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im really itchy.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 10, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I'm actually Scratchy


Just seen '101 ways to leave a show' on TV


----------



## Langin (Jul 10, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Just seen '101 ways to leave my ass' on tv



I, I, I, I, AM A PIRATE?


----------



## Thoob (Jul 10, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> I, I, I, I, AM A NINJA?


My last post was ignored as some dick posted just after me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I own your base.
> QUOTE(Thoob @ Jul 10 2010, 08:17 PM) Please, everyone ignore my last post.


I need cheering up.


----------



## haflore (Jul 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I need feeling up.


Well, I hope that helped.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 11, 2010)

haflore said:


> GAWD. DON'T BE SO MEAN TO HIM


----------



## Thoob (Jul 11, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> GAWD DOESNT EXIST.


FALALALALALABOOM!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 13, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> FALALALALALALOOM!



Barbie dolls everywhere


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 13, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Barbeque and Beers everywhere


So UK's Summer's been & gone - all 3 days of it


----------



## Paarish (Jul 13, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like jumping up and down on my bed


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I like humping my bed


Why does everyone hate me?!?!?!?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 13, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Q:Why does everyone hate me?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Captain:  	  Are you ready kids?
Kids: 	  Aye-aye Captain.
Captain: 	  I can't hear you...
Kids: 	  Aye-Aye Captain!!
Captain: 	  Oh! Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
Kids: 	  SpongeBob SquarePants!
Captain: 	  Absorbent and yellow and porous is he!
Kids: 	  SpongeBob SquarePants!
Captain: 	  If nautical nonsense be something you wish...
Kids: 	  SpongeBob SquarePants!
Captain: 	  Then drop on the deck and flop like a fish!
Kids: 	  SpongeBob SquarePants!
Captain: 	  Ready?
EveryBody: SpongeBob SquarePants! SpongeBob SquarePants! SpongeBob SquarePants!
Captain: 	  SpongeBob.... SquarePants! Haha.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 13, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Captain:  	  Are you ready for me kids?
> Kids: 	  Aye-aye Captain.
> Captain: 	  I can't hear you...
> Kids: 	  Aye-Aye Captain!!
> ...


Boy that was hard to edit


----------



## mameks (Jul 13, 2010)

fix'd--->



Spoiler






			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





am i a bad person?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 13, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I am bad person


HAHA I made the hardest thing to edit.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 13, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> HAHA I made the easiest thing not to edit.



I feel like I need to go to the toilet.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 13, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> I'm hungry, let me look in the toilet for munchies.



mcrolld!!!!

ran ran ruu!!!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 14, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wake up in the morning feeling like P Diddy
Grab my glasses i'm out the door i'm gonna hit this city


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I woke P Diddy up this morning.
> He hit me and now I need glasses.


We didn't start the fire. It was always burning since the world's been turning.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I did start the fire. It was burning and I enjoyed it.


watching wrestlemania 20 right now.


----------



## kicknhorse (Jul 16, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> watching greased up men play with each other right now.


Man, this is fun


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 16, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> Man, this is stupid


Broken families..


----------



## kicknhorse (Jul 16, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Broken families generally create useless citizens.



Just sat at my desk working...


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> Just sat at my desk working...then he touched me


I couldn't sleep.


----------



## prowler (Jul 16, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I couldn't sleep due to touching myself.


Akihiko


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 17, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Ihokahi?


This thread sucks


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> This thread sucks and yet I go here.


wer can I haz downalods the gaemz???!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Post removed by moderator.
> 
> _Reason: JUST GOOGLE THE F***IN' GAME!!!_


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

>



I have a boner


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 18, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

>


cacti hurt


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> penis hurt



That's your dad, that is.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 22, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> That's your maw in that video.


Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 23, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Oh yes it is !!!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 23, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

>


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 23, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Me and You were fiends
> You Shoot, I'd Shoot
> You Hunt, I Hunt
> You Ducked, I Ducked
> ...


That wasn't too hard to edit - was it ??


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Phew. It took me a week to come up with that one.


We'll surely avoid scurvy if we all eat an orange.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I just got Tango'd.


Stop, drop and roll!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 25, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

>


Why do I keep using pictures?


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 26, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Why do I keep using


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

>



I am bored.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I am boring.


Get a life


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Get a wife.


I'm a furry, you're a furry, and everybody wants to be a furry.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I'm a furry, he's a furry, and everybody hates the furrys.


Jamie the midget sits on my shoulders.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Jamie the midget sits on my shoulders.


Nothing to edit.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LAWL


----------



## The Pi (Jul 28, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> CRAWL


I have a 12" piece of string.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 28, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I have a 12" piece of PENIS.


The fish is flopping all over the floor.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 28, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> ifish is fapping all over the floor.


gameboy13 could've edited it to Jamie the midget sh*ts on my shoulders


----------

